# An environmentally friendly drill rig



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting article on how a oil rig and natural gas generator powered entirely by natural gas could give energy companies a greater choice and benefit the environment: http://business.financialpost.com/2014/09/04/an-environmentally-friendly-drill-rig-new-engines-slash-emissions-costs-associated-with-petroleum-extraction/?elid=drillrig


----------

